# هل يسوع هو الله أم ابن الله



## فخور بإيماني (1 يونيو 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته

أريد أن أستفسر الإخوة الأفاضل الكرام المسيحيين أن يتفضل أحدهم بإجابتي عن السؤال الي في العنوان ...

بالمناسبة : لقد طرحت سؤالا قبل هذا وهو كم للمسيحيين من أرباب . فأجابني الجميع أن الرب واحد وهو يسوع ... الآن أستفسر هل يسوع ابن الله أم الله ...

ملاحظة : لا يمكن أن يكون هو الله وابن الله في نفس الوقت لأن لديكم إله واحد فقط لا اثنان ...

وأعتذر عن طريقة السؤال وشكرا


----------



## apostle.paul (1 يونيو 2012)

*اختلاف التوصيف بيختلف حسب الكيفية المراد بيها توصيف شخص المسيح
فهو موصوف بانه الابن او ابن الله او الابن الوحيد بكونه الكلمة المولود من الله قبل كل الدهور والازمنة
فتوصيفه بالبنوية لله من حيث اقنوميته وعلاقته بالاب

اما توصيفه بان هو الله دا توصيف لطبيعة جوهره انه جوهر الله " وكان الكلمة الله "

فكل لقب منهم بيدل على توصيف معين
توصيف اقنومى بكونه ابن الله المولود منه 
وتوصيف جوهرى بكونه الاله من نفس جوهر الله الاب

مفيش تعارض بين اللقبين والاتنين بيؤكدوا على بنوية المسيح لله ومساوته لابيه فى الجوهر  
*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (1 يونيو 2012)

*الله واحد ، آب وإبن وروح قدس ، واحد وثلاثة أقانيم

أى ذات ، يتولد منه الفكر والحكمة والعقل (أزلياً وأبدياً) وينبثق منi الحياة : الروح القدس (أزلياً وأبدياً)

هذه هى الطبيعة الإلهية كما أعلنها لنا الله 

إقنوم الإبن تجسد ، بأن هيأ لذاته ناسوتاً من وفى أحشاء السيدة العذراء ، بمعجزة لا يعرف كنهها إلاَّ الله

ربنا يسوع المسيح ، هو هذا الشخص الواحد ، الذى فيه إتحد اللاهوت بالناسوت ، بدون تغيير لكليهما ، وبدون إنفصال ، فهى معجزة ليس لها مثيل

++ هذا هو ربنا يسوع المسيح ، صانع المعجزات وحده 

هو الله المتجسد 

*


----------



## ثابت بيسوع (1 يونيو 2012)

دعنى اطرح السوائل بطريقه اخرى هل المسيح إله ؟ ..... هل الروح القدس إله ؟ ..... هل الآب هو الابن ؟
دعنا نعبِّر عن الله بطريقة صحيحة

فالمسيح ليس إله ( بدون الألف واللام ) ... والآب ليس إله آخر ... والروح القدس ليس إله ثالث

بل نقول :

المسيح هو الله ... الآب هو الله ... الروح القدس هو الله ... متحدين بتميُّز

فالأقانيم الثلاث ليسوا ثلاثة آلهه ... بل إله واحد دون أمتزاج

منقوله


----------



## فخور بإيماني (1 يونيو 2012)

لو كان الأمر كما يقول الأخ الفاضل أن التوصيف الاقنوم يعدو كونه ابن الله والتوصيف الجوهري كونه إله ، و يعني ذلك أن هناك تناقض بين هذا وبين الإجابات في الموضوع السابق الذي سألت فيه عن عدد الأرباب ...

فإذا كان عدد الأرباب هو واحد ، فهذا يعني أن يسوع هو الرب ... أما أن تقولوا أن يسوع هو الرب بالتوصيف الجوهري و ابن الله بالتوصيف الأقنومي فلا لأن هذا سيدخل في قانون التناقض ...

وشكرا


----------



## فخور بإيماني (1 يونيو 2012)

أما عن كلام ثابت بيسوع فكله تناقضات ... كيف تقول في الأول أن هناك ثلاث آلهة وبعدها تؤكد أنها ذات واحدة ؟؟؟

وسامحني أرجوك إن قلت شيئا أزعجك ...

وشكرا


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (1 يونيو 2012)

هو انت كام واحد ؟؟
يعنى انا اقولك انت 3 عشان فيك عقل و روح و جسد ولا انت 1 ؟
تنكر ان فيك ال 3 حاجات دول ؟ جسدك و روحك و عقلك و مع ذلك فى الاخر عددك 1 شخص ... مش هقول عقل فخور يبقى واحد منفصل عن روحه اما جسد فخور دة حاجة تالتة خالص 
الثلاث اقانيم نفس الوضع ... هما الثلاثة 1 ... بس يختلفو فى التوصيف مش اكتر ولا اقل ... الله الاب و الابن و الروح القدس .. المسيح هو الاقنوم الثانى اللى هو الابن هو الله المتجسد ( يعنى بالتطبيق المثل هو الجسد ) .. بس فى الاخر الثلاثة 1 ... بس كدة


----------



## apostle.paul (1 يونيو 2012)

> فإذا كان عدد الأرباب هو واحد ، فهذا يعني أن يسوع هو الرب ... أما أن  تقولوا أن يسوع هو الرب بالتوصيف الجوهري و ابن الله بالتوصيف الأقنومي فلا  لأن هذا سيدخل في قانون التناقض ...


*ياعزيزى التوصيف لا يعنى تعددية فى الاشخاص هو نفس الشخص ابنا للاب اقنوميا وهو من جوهر الاب جوهريا *


----------



## Abdel Messih (1 يونيو 2012)

فخور بإيماني قال:


> لو كان الأمر كما يقول الأخ الفاضل أن التوصيف الاقنوم يعدو كونه ابن الله والتوصيف الجوهري كونه إله ، و يعني ذلك أن هناك تناقض بين هذا وبين الإجابات في الموضوع السابق الذي سألت فيه عن عدد الأرباب ...
> 
> فإذا كان عدد الأرباب هو واحد ، فهذا يعني أن يسوع هو الرب ... أما أن تقولوا أن يسوع هو الرب بالتوصيف الجوهري و ابن الله بالتوصيف الأقنومي فلا لأن هذا سيدخل في قانون التناقض ...
> 
> وشكرا


لا يوجد أى تناقض عزيزى هو ابن الله أقنوميا و هو الله جوهريا اين التناقض فى هذا ؟


----------



## Abdel Messih (2 يونيو 2012)

فخور بإيماني قال:


> أما عن كلام ثابت بيسوع فكله تناقضات ... كيف تقول في الأول أن هناك ثلاث آلهة وبعدها تؤكد أنها ذات واحدة ؟؟؟
> 
> وسامحني أرجوك إن قلت شيئا أزعجك ...
> 
> وشكرا


فين الكلام ده ؟


> فالأقانيم الثلاث ليسوا ثلاثة آلهه ... بل إله واحد دون أمتزاج


----------



## أَمَة (2 يونيو 2012)

فخور بإيماني قال:


> أما عن كلام ثابت بيسوع فكله تناقضات ... كيف تقول في الأول أن هناك ثلاث آلهة وبعدها تؤكد أنها ذات واحدة ؟؟؟
> 
> وسامحني أرجوك إن قلت شيئا أزعجك ...
> 
> وشكرا


 

لو قال أحدهم: ابن عمي هو  *فخور بإيماني*
وقال آخر: ابن خالتي هو  *فخور بإيماني*
والثالث قال: زوج أختي هو  *فخور بإيماني*

فهل هذا يعني انك ثلاثة أشخاص؟


----------



## ياسر الجندى (2 يونيو 2012)

أنا آسف للتدخل
 شد انتباهى قول أمة :





> لو قال أحدهم: ابن عمي هو *فخور بإيماني*
> وقال آخر: ابن خالتي هو *فخور بإيماني*
> والثالث قال: زوج أختي هو *فخور بإيماني*
> 
> فهل هذا يعني انك ثلاثة أشخاص؟


 
[/QUOTE]
يعنى اللامعقولية
فلايمكن أن يكون ( فخور بإيمانى ) ابن عم ، وخالة ، وزوج أخت فى آن واحد !!
فكيف يكون ....... أيضا ؟!


----------



## فخور بإيماني (2 يونيو 2012)

أمة قال:


> لو قال أحدهم: ابن عمي هو  *فخور بإيماني*
> وقال آخر: ابن خالتي هو  *فخور بإيماني*
> والثالث قال: زوج أختي هو  *فخور بإيماني*
> 
> فهل هذا يعني انك ثلاثة أشخاص؟



عندما يقول أحدهم أنه ابن عمي فإذن بالنسبة إليه أنا كذلك ...

وكذلك بالنسبة للآخر والثالث ...

وخلاصة الأمر أنك تريد أن تقول أن بالنسبة لكل عبد يسوع شيئ ...
وكأني أراك تقول :

لو قال أحدهم : الله هو يسوع
وقال آخر : ابن الله هو يسوع
وقال آخر : عبد الله هو يسوع

فهل هذا يعني أن يسوع ثلاثة أشخاص ...

هذا ما تريد قوله أنت


----------



## SamirAzar (2 يونيو 2012)

الثالوث المقدس من الأسرار المقدسة. وقد كتب عنه كل اللاهوتيين. هو سر لا يمكن الإحاطة بمعانيه.


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (2 يونيو 2012)

*


فخور بإيماني قال:



			لو قال أحدهم : الله هو يسوع
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*


فخور بإيماني قال:


> *
> *


 *
نعم ولكن الأصح أن نقول أن يسوع هو الله المتجسد أو الله الظاهر فى الجسد.



			وقال آخر : ابن الله هو يسوع
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

نعم فهو ابن الله من حيث كونه الله الظاهر فى الجسد
من حيث لاهوته فاللقب يعنى فى هذه الحالة مساواته الكامله لله(اى انه هو الله).
من حيث الأقنومية فهو اقنوم الابن (اللوجوس)كلمة الله أوعقله الناطق.



			وقال آخر : عبد الله هو يسوع
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

يصلح هذا القول عندما نتحدث عن ناسوت المسيح(الطبيعة البشريه).
يصلح كونه اتخذ صورة عبد وحل بيننا.



			فهل هذا يعني أن يسوع ثلاثة أشخاص ...
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

بالطبع لا وانما يعنى انه شخص واحد تحقق فيه كل ماسبق.
*


----------



## فخور بإيماني (2 يونيو 2012)

أشكر سمعان الأخميمي أولا على مروره وثانيا على إجابته الوافية 

أريد ان أقول أنني فهمت بالنسبة أنه تجسد وظهر في صورة عبد , أما بالنسبة لأنه هو الله وفي نفس الوقت ابن الله فصدقني لم أفهم لأن هدا يدل على أن هناك إلاهين .
أرجو ألا تعتبروا عدم فهمي غباوة , لأن كل له وجهة نظر مختلفة ,

قال تعالى : فاختلف الأحزاب من بينهم

وأعتدر لأنني تسببت في إبدالكم لجهود لم تغير في الأمر شيئ 

وسامحوني على تقصيري

وشكرا


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (2 يونيو 2012)

*كيف المسيح  إبن الله*​ *الإجابة:  *
*# المسيح  إبن الله لحقيقتين: *
** الأولى:  المسيح أصلاً هو كلمة الله المولود من الله منذ الأزل وقبل خلق العالمين. وحيث أن  كل مولود هو إبن لِمَنْ ولده، فيكون المسيح هو إبن الله. لذلك كل من يؤمن أن المسيح  كلمة الله فبالضرورة يؤمن أنه ابن الله. أما حقيقة أن المسيح كلمة الله فترجع إلى  أن أول صفة تؤكد ألوهية الله هو أنه الخالق. وإذا لم يكن الله خالقاً ما استحق أن  يكون إلهاً للكون! لأن إله الكون بالضرورة هو خالقه. والخلق لا يصدر إلا من قوة  عاقلة والقوة العاقلة تخلق بالكلمة. إذاً الله كخالق هو قوة عاقلة وله كلمة هو  قدرته الخالقة الصانعة. وكلمة الله قدرته الصانعة قائم في ذات الله ومولود منه منذ  الأزل، وبه خلق الخلق وبع تعامل مع الأنبياء وبه بتجسده فدى العالم. فإن كان المسيح  حسب إعتقاد الكل أنه هو كلمة الله فيكون مولوداً من الله، ومن ثم هو ابن الله  بالضرورة.*

*وهذه  الحقيقة يؤكدها ويوضحها الانجيل المقدس "في البدء كان الكلمة، والكلمة كان عند  الله. كل شيء به كان والكلمة صار جسداً. الله لم يره أحد قط، الإبن الوحيد الذي هو  في حضن الآب هو خَبَّر" (إنجيل يوحنا 1: 1-18).*

** والحقيقة  الثانية: إنه لما جاء الوقت المناسب لخلاص العالم، نزل الكلمة من السماء وحلَّ في  بطن العذراء مريم وولدته من غير أب بشري، فلذلك تُنْسَب بنوّته لله. إذاً المسيح هو  إبن الله الأزلي بالطبيعة والجوهر ككلمة الله. وهو إبن الله المتجسد في الزمان من  القديسة مريم.*

*ونستنتج من  هذا أن ابن الله ليس ولداً ولده الله من زوجة أو امرأة كما يظن البعض. الأمر الذي  لا يقول به ولا يعتقد به أبسط المسيحيين معرفة بدينه. لأن الله كلما قلنا جوهرٌ  روحي وكلمته جوهر روحي أيضاً. ولذلك ولادته ولادة روحية، وهي ولادة أزلية. أما  تجسده من القديسة مريم وظهوره لنا في شخص المسيح فهو أمر حادث في الزمن بغرض قيام  الله كما سبق وقلنا برسالة معينة هي خلاص العالم. إذاً المسيح وُجد في الزمن  بتجسده، ولكنه هو السابق على الزمن في جوهره الروحي كابن الله الأزلي.*

*وبنوة  المسيح لله هذه إنما هي بنوة فريدة من نوعها ولا تضاهيها أو تناظرها بنوة أخرى في  الوجود. لذلك يسمى المسيح كلمة الله "الإبن الوحيد الجنس" ولا أحد من البشر يملك أن  يدَّعي لنفسه ما هو للمسيح في أزليته وبنوّته لله. لأن جميع البشر حادثون في الزمن  لأنهم مخلوقون من أب وأم بشريين، ولا تنطبق على أحد منهم صفة البنوة لله أو صفة  الأزلية أو أنه موجود قبل الخلق. وإن صار ادعاء بوجود مثل هذا الإنسان لصار  المؤمنون يؤلِّهونه، ومن ثم يصيرون مشركون بالله.*

*وفي  الاعتراف بالمسيح ابناً لله مجد وغنى عظيم. فقد أعلن لنا الكتاب أن "من اعترف بيسوع  المسيح هو ابن الله، فالله يثبت فيه وهو في الله" (1يو15: 4). كما أعلن أيضاً "كل  مَنْ ينكر الابن ليس له الآب أيضاً. ومن يعترف بالإبن فله الآب أيضاً" (رسالة يوحنا  الأولى 23: 2). وهذا يعني أن من يؤمن بابن الله فإنه ينال عطية أبوة الله. ومن لا  يؤمن بابن الله فسيخسر أبوة الله له وهي خسارة عظيمة. لأنه فرق كبير بين إيماني  بالله كخالق فقط وسيد كل الخليقة فلا أعدو بإيماني هذا أكثر من أن أكون أحد  مخلوقاته مثل البحر والجبل والشجرة والبهيمة، وبين إيماني به كأب يمتعني بأبوته  لي.*

*لأنه إن كان  الله أبي فأنا إبنه. وإن كنت إبناً لله فأنا أعظم وأغنى من كل أبناء رؤساء وملوك  الأرض. ولكن ليس غنى وعظمة أرضيين إنما غِنى ميراث أبدي لا يفنى ولا يتدنَّس ولا  يضمحل محفوظٌ لي في السماء (رسالة بطرس الرسول الأولي 4: 1).*


----------



## Abdel Messih (2 يونيو 2012)

فخور بإيماني قال:


> أشكر سمعان الأخميمي أولا على مروره وثانيا على إجابته الوافية
> 
> أريد ان أقول أنني فهمت بالنسبة أنه تجسد وظهر في صورة عبد , أما بالنسبة لأنه هو الله وفي نفس الوقت ابن الله فصدقني لم أفهم لأن هدا يدل على أن هناك إلاهين .
> أرجو ألا تعتبروا عدم فهمي غباوة , لأن كل له وجهة نظر مختلفة ,
> ...


أخى الحبيب بما اننا فى القسم المسيحيى و انت بتسأل عن اسئلة مسيحية فالمسيحيين سيجاوبوك من الجهة المسيحية فمتحاولش تطبق أجوبة المسيحيين على الاسلام لأنك مش هتعرف لأن الفرق بين المسيحية و الاسلام كبير جدا

اما بالنسبة للتناقض الانت شايفوا
فاحنا بنقول ان هو ابن الله من جهة انه الاقنوم المولود من الآب
و هو الله من حيث الجوهر

فرجاء بدل ما تقولنا هناك تناقض فهمنا اين التناقض لأن لا يوجد مسيحى يرى اى تناقض فأشرحلنا الحضرتك فاهموا


----------



## أَمَة (2 يونيو 2012)

*الآب و الإبن و الروح القدس هم  الذات الإلهية الواحدة - هي ذات الله الواحد.
 
هم متميزون بدون إنفصال  ولكنهم واحد في الجوهر. و هذه طبيعة الله التي لا يشبهها شيء. 
 
كل التشبيهات هي للتقريب الى ذهن البشر ليس أكثر.
 
وكما أن الوعاء مهما كبر حجمه غير قادر على إستعاب مياه البحار أو المحيطات، كذلك العقل البشري غير قادر على إستعاب الله.

بعد أن أنفصل الإنسان عن الله بطرده من جنة عدن بسبب خطيئته، ومع مرور الزمن ابتعد فكر الإنسان أكثر وأكثر عن الإله الحقيقي. ولكونه ضعيف بدون الله صنع لنفسه ألهة يعبدها - ألهة من فكره. 
 
ولأن الإنسان غير قادر أن يعود الى الله بأعماله الذاتية مهما كانت حسنة وعاجز عن معرفة الإله الحقيقي بدون تدخل الله .......

تجسد الله في شخص يسوع المسيح "في ملئ الزمان"، كما يقول الكتاب المقدس في غلاطية الأصحاح 4 عدد 4 : " 

 ولكن لما جاء ملء الزمان، أرسل الله ابنه مولودا من امرأة، مولودا تحت الناموس،"
 
ماذا يعني  "في ملئ الزمان"؟ 

يعني الوقت المناسب في تدبير الله - هذا الوقت الذي أجَّلّهُ الله الى حين أصبح الإنسان مستعدا لقبول التجسد لأن الله حضر الإنسان لهذا العمل الخلاصي آلاف السنين عن طريق الأنبياء، حيث يقول الكتاب المقدس في العبرانيين الأصحاح الأول: 



1. اَللهُ، بَعْدَ مَا كَلَّمَ الآبَاءَ بِالأَنْبِيَاءِ قَدِيماً، بِأَنْوَاعٍ وَطُرُقٍ كَثِيرَةٍ،
2. كَلَّمَنَا فِي هَذِهِ الأَيَّامِ الأَخِيرَةِ فِي ابْنِهِ - الَّذِي جَعَلَهُ وَارِثاً لِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ، الَّذِي بِهِ أَيْضاً عَمِلَ الْعَالَمِينَ.
 
لولا تجسد الله  الخلاصي للبشر لما عرفه الإنسان حق المعرفة ولبقيت معرفة الله عند البشر مجرد فكرأً  مجهول المعالم. 

كل فكر مجهول هو وثن ..... وعبادته عبادة وثن.
 
لماذا كل هذه المقدمة؟
 
لكي أعود واؤكد أننا عرفنا الله الحقيقي وطبيعته من يسوع المسيح.  

الاحداث التي رافقت حياة المسيح على الأرض شهدت أن الله آب إبن روح قدس.


ظهر الثالوث بوضوح في عماد المسيح في نهر الأردن، حيث أن رأينا الإبن في الماء، والروح يحل عليه بشكل حمامة وسمعنا صوت الآب يشهد له،  وقد شهد الشاهدون بهذا في الكتاب المقدس:
في متى الأصحاح 3:

16. فَلَمَّا اعْتَمَدَ يَسُوعُ صَعِدَ لِلْوَقْتِ مِنَ الْمَاءِ وَإِذَا السَّمَاوَاتُ قَدِ انْفَتَحَتْ لَهُ فَرَأَى رُوحَ اللَّهِ نَازِلاً مِثْلَ حَمَامَةٍ وَآتِياً عَلَيْهِ
17. وَصَوْتٌ مِنَ السَّمَاوَاتِ قَائِلاً: «هَذَا هُوَ ابْنِي الْحَبِيبُ الَّذِي بِهِ سُرِرْتُ».


في مرقس الأصحاح 1:

9. وَفِي تِلْكَ الأَيَّامِ جَاءَ يَسُوعُ مِنْ نَاصِرَةِ الْجَلِيلِ وَاعْتَمَدَ مِنْ يُوحَنَّا فِي الأُرْدُنِّ.
10. وَلِلْوَقْتِ وَهُوَ صَاعِدٌ مِنَ الْمَاءِ رَأَى السَّمَاوَاتِ قَدِ انْشَقَّتْ وَالرُّوحَ مِثْلَ حَمَامَةٍ نَازِلاً عَلَيْهِ.
11. وَكَانَ صَوْتٌ مِنَ السَّمَاوَاتِ: «أَنْتَ ابْنِي الْحَبِيبُ الَّذِي بِهِ سُرِرْتُ!».

في لوقا الأصحاح 3:
21. وَلَمَّا اعْتَمَدَ جَمِيعُ الشَّعْبِ اعْتَمَدَ يَسُوعُ أَيْضاً. وَإِذْ كَانَ يُصَلِّي انْفَتَحَتِ السَّمَاءُ
22. وَنَزَلَ عَلَيْهِ الرُّوحُ الْقُدُسُ بِهَيْئَةٍ جِسْمِيَّةٍ مِثْلِ حَمَامَةٍ. وَكَانَ صَوْتٌ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ قَائِلاً: «أَنْتَ ابْنِي الْحَبِيبُ بِكَ سُرِرْتُ!».

 في يوحنا الأصحاح 1:

32. وَشَهِدَ يُوحَنَّا: «إِنِّي قَدْ رَأَيْتُ الرُّوحَ نَازِلاً مِثْلَ حَمَامَةٍ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ فَاسْتَقَرَّ عَلَيْهِ.
33. وَأَنَا لَمْ أَكُنْ أَعْرِفُهُ لَكِنَّ الَّذِي أَرْسَلَنِي لِأُعَمِّدَ بِالْمَاءِ ذَاكَ قَالَ لِي: الَّذِي تَرَى الرُّوحَ نَازِلاً وَمُسْتَقِرّاً عَلَيْهِ فَهَذَا هُوَ الَّذِي يُعَمِّدُ بِالرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ.
34. وَأَنَا قَدْ رَأَيْتُ وَشَهِدْتُ أَنَّ هَذَا هُوَ ابْنُ اللَّهِ».



وأيضا ظهر الثالوث عندما أختار السيد يسوع المسيح ثلاث من تلاميذه ليريهم مجده الإلهي. اكتفي بنقل ما ذكره إنجيل متى الأصحاح 17 ، ولو أردتم المزيد اضغطوا هنا لتقرأوا الحدث في إنجيل لوقا الأصحاح 9 و هنا إنجيل مرقس الأصحاح 9 .
 اليكم إنجيل متى 17:

1. وَبَعْدَ سِتَّةِ أَيَّامٍ أَخَذَ يَسُوعُ بُطْرُسَ وَيَعْقُوبَ وَيُوحَنَّا أَخَاهُ وَصَعِدَ بِهِمْ إِلَى جَبَلٍ عَالٍ مُنْفَرِدِينَ.


2. وَتَغَيَّرَتْ هَيْئَتُهُ قُدَّامَهُمْ وَأَضَاءَ وَجْهُهُ كَالشَّمْسِ وَصَارَتْ ثِيَابُهُ بَيْضَاءَ كَالنُّورِ.
3. وَإِذَا مُوسَى وَإِيلِيَّا قَدْ ظَهَرَا لَهُمْ يَتَكَلَّمَانِ مَعَهُ.
4. فَجَعَلَ بُطْرُسُ يَقُولُ لِيَسُوعَ: «يَا رَبُّ جَيِّدٌ أَنْ نَكُونَ هَهُنَا! فَإِنْ شِئْتَ نَصْنَعْ هُنَا ثَلاَثَ مَظَالَّ. لَكَ وَاحِدَةٌ وَلِمُوسَى وَاحِدَةٌ وَلِإِيلِيَّا وَاحِدَةٌ».
5. وَفِيمَا هُوَ يَتَكَلَّمُ إِذَا سَحَابَةٌ نَيِّرَةٌ ظَلَّلَتْهُمْ وَصَوْتٌ مِنَ السَّحَابَةِ قَائِلاً: «هَذَا هُوَ ابْنِي الْحَبِيبُ الَّذِي بِهِ سُرِرْتُ. لَهُ اسْمَعُوا».
 

كلمة حق لا بد من قولها...........................

من دون أن نقبل يسوع المسيح إلها ومخلصا لا يحل علينا الروح القدس

وبدون الروح القدس لا يمكن للإنسان أن يفهم أو حتى يقبل الإله الحقيقي فكيف له أن يقبل أن الله آب إبن وروح قدس.

ولكن مرة أخرى سأعطي مثلا للتشبيه والتقريب أراه شخصيا الأكثر بساطة  لتقريب الفكرة للعقل البشري وهو مثل الشمس:



كما أن الشمس هي القرصٌ الناري لا يدنى منه..........
[*]كذلك الله هو  الآب الذي لا يدنى منه.........

 


وكما أن لولا النور الذي يخرج من الشمس  هذا النور الذي لا نراه لما رأينا الشمس ولا عرفناها ..........  
كذلك لولا  الإبن الذي خرج من الآب - الإبن الذي رأيناه متجسدا بالمسيح يسوع لما رأينا الله ولما عرفناه ......... 



وكما أن لولا الحرارة التي لا نراها  التي تنبثق من الشمس لما عرفنا الشمس أيضا وشعرنا يقينا بوجودها.
كذلك لولا الروح القدس الذي لا نراه المنبثق من الآب الساكن فينا بالإيمان بيسوع المسيح لما عرفنا الله الآب ولما شعرنا يقينا بوجوده.

ملخص المثل هو التالي:

الشمس واحدة بالقرص الناري مع النور المولود منه والحرارة المنبثقة منه.  

الشمس لا تكون شمسا ولا تجدي نفعا:


 بدون النور المولود منها ليضيء ويحيي  
وبدون الحرارة المنبثقة منها لتعطي الحياة. 

هذه هي طبيعة الشمس كما شاء أن يخلقها الله بحكمته. 
**ملخص المثل هو التالي:*

*الشمس واحدة بالقرص الناري **مع النور والحرارة.  *
*ال**شمس لا تكون شمسا ولا تجدي نفعا:*


* بدون النور المولود منها الذي يضيء ويحيي العالم *
*والحرارة المنبثقة منها لتعطي حياة على الأرض. *

*هذه هي طبيعة الشمس كما شاء أن يخلقها الله بحكمته.*


*كذلك الله واحد بالآب مع الإبن والروح القدس*
*الله لا يكون إلها خالقا نافعا للخلق ويستحق العبادة*


* بدون الإبن/كلمة الله/حكمة الله - المولود من عقل الله الذي به خلق كل شيء وبه (متجسدا) أنار العالم وعادت الحياة الأبدية للإنسان بعد أن خسرها بالخطية.*
*بدون الروح القدس المنبثق منه وبه كانت الحياة لكل * 

 




كون الإخوة غير المؤمنين غير قادرين على استيعاب حقيقة ألله الثالوث لا ينفي أن الله ثالوث.

من يريد الحقيقة ليصلي الى الله بهدوء ... ومن قلب طاهر متواضع ... و لا يفرض على الله فكره البشري المخوق ، بل يسائله تعالى أن يظهر له الحقيقة .... والله الذي يعلم خفايا القلوب سيظهرها حتما لطالبيها بإمانة وأخلاص.

الرب ينور عقل وقلب كل من يسعى اليه مخلصا.


----------



## The Antiochian (3 يونيو 2012)

*مثالي المفضل : مثلث الذهب *
*ليكن لدينا مثلثاً من الذهب ، رؤوسه ب ، ج ، د*
*(ج) اقنومياً رأس في المثلث ، ولكنها جوهرياً ذهب من نفس ذهب المثلث ونفس ذهب (ب) .*
*في حال غمسنا (ج) في الفضة واتحد غلاف فضي حول الرأس (ج) ، فإنك تستطيع القول بأن (ج) وحدها غمست بالفضة ، مثلما تستطيع أن تقول أن الذهب غمس في الفضة .*
*تأمل في المثال جيداً واطرح أسألتك أخي الحبيب .*


----------



## SamirAzar (3 يونيو 2012)

طبعاً يجب التأكيد أننا بنوة يسوع لله هي مختلفة عن بنوة المسيحيين لله.

12. أما الذين قبلوه، المؤمنون باسمه، فأعطاهم سلطانا أن يصيروا أبناء الله،

http://www.arabchurch.com/ArabicBible/gna/John/1


----------



## فخور بإيماني (4 يونيو 2012)

مشكوور على المجهودات المب\ولة من طرفكم الإخوة الأفاضل وبالخصوص سمعان الأخميمي الدي بدل مجهودا كبيرا في سبيل إجابتي ، وأعتدر على تعديبكم وجعلكم تبدلون مجهودات بدون أي فائدة منظورة ،
لقد قال أحد الإخوة الكرام أن المسيحيين لا يرون أي تناقض وسألني أن أعطيه التناقض :
التناقض هو أن يسوع ابن الله أقنوميا ، والمعنى أنه يوجد إله آخر هو أبو يسوع . ثم هناك يسوع الإله الجوهري ,
نستنتج أن هناك 2 إله : يسوع بالوصف الجوهري والله بالوصف الأقنومي .

إدن فهناك ربان لا رب واحد

وشكرا كثيير


----------



## Abdel Messih (4 يونيو 2012)

فخور بإيماني قال:


> مشكوور على المجهودات المب\ولة من طرفكم الإخوة الأفاضل وبالخصوص سمعان الأخميمي الدي بدل مجهودا كبيرا في سبيل إجابتي ، وأعتدر على تعديبكم وجعلكم تبدلون مجهودات بدون أي فائدة منظورة ،
> لقد قال أحد الإخوة الكرام أن المسيحيين لا يرون أي تناقض وسألني أن أعطيه التناقض :
> التناقض هو أن يسوع ابن الله أقنوميا ، والمعنى أنه يوجد إله آخر هو أبو يسوع . ثم هناك يسوع الإله الجوهري ,
> نستنتج أن هناك 2 إله : يسوع بالوصف الجوهري والله بالوصف الأقنومي .
> ...


لأ !! لا يوجد أى تناقض لأن الله ثلاثة أقانيم , الثلاثة أقانيم غير منفصلين و لا ينفصلوا أبداً أيضا انتى بتطبقى فهمك لكلمة ابن الله بمعنى حرفى بشرى فى حين اننا نتكلم عن الله و حينما نتكلم عن الله مينفعش تطبقى مفهومك البشرى عليه لكن أقول لك مثال بسيط جدا و هو ولادة الشعاع من الشمس
فالشعاع حينما يولد من الشمس لا يوجد وحده دون الشمس ولا توجد الشمس دون الشعاع ولا توجد شمسان !!!
فالشعاع و الشمس لا ينفصلا أبداً كلذلك الآب و الابن لا ينفصلا و بالمثال يمكننا ان نقرب معنى ولادة الابن من الآب


----------



## فخور بإيماني (4 يونيو 2012)

عفوا أنا لم أعط المفهوم البشري , إنما وجود إله هو نفسه ابن إله أخر يعني وجود إلاهين مباشرة


----------



## apostle.paul (4 يونيو 2012)

> *إنما وجود إله هو نفسه ابن إله أخر يعني وجود إلاهين مباشرة*


*لو عايز تتكلم عن العلاقة البنوية بين الكلمة والاب يبقى تتكلم عنها انها علاقة اقنومية ذاتية بالطبيعة
الاب ليس الها اخر للابن ولا الابن له الوهية منفصلة عن ابيه لكى ندعوا كل منهما الها اخر للثانى 
الاب هو الله بملء جوهره والابن هو الله بملء جوهره
بنوية الابن الكلمة للاب هى علاقة اقنومية كوالد ومولود منه فى ذات الله الواحد


الابن ليس ابنا لاله اخر 
الابن اقنوما مولودا من ذات الاب الذى من جنسه وطبعه   *


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (4 يونيو 2012)

فخور بإيماني قال:


> عفوا أنا لم أعط المفهوم البشري , إنما وجود إله هو نفسه ابن إله أخر يعني وجود إلاهين مباشرة



*لا يوجد إلا إله واحد، لا إله غيره. هذه الخطوة البدائية التي أتت بها اليهودية.

المسيح هو قمة إعلان الله عن ذاته، ومن هذا الإعلان الفائق أن الله، الواحد، الذي لا إله غيره، هو آب وإبن وروح قدس. لذلك عندما تقرأ الإنجيل لا تجد المسيح يتكلم كثيرا عن وحدانية الله، فهذا شيء مفروغ منه والجميع يؤمن بذلك، لكن كلامه وتعليمه هو عن الآب والإبن والمُعزّي (الروح القدس). هذه الخطوة العظمى في إعلان الله عن نفسه في المسيح وتعاليمه. للإضطلاع على الآيات من الكتاب المقدس راجع الموضوع التالي: الثالوث المقدس نقلا (فادي ألكسندر).

موضوع فهم الثالوث القدوس يجب أن يأتي بعد تعرّفك على الإنجيل وقرائته، لأن الإنسان يجب أن يبدأ من الأساس وليس من قمة الهرم. المهم، كبداية، أن تعرف أن المسيحية لا تؤمن إلا بإله واحد، وأن الإبن ليس إبن الآب من ناحية جسدية كما يعلم الهراطقة (إيّاهم)، بل لها معنى آخر، ثم يأتي الفهم الأعمق ودراسة شرح الكنيسة وآباء الكنيسة والتاريخ في وقف لاحق. إبدأ في الأساسيات.*


----------



## Abdel Messih (4 يونيو 2012)

فخور بإيماني قال:


> عفوا أنا لم أعط المفهوم البشري , إنما وجود إله هو نفسه ابن إله أخر يعني وجود إلاهين مباشرة


بل يعنى عدم فهمك لعلاقة الآب بالابن و انا فهمتك و بقية الاعضاء شرحوا لك فرجاء اذا كان فى حاجة مش فاهماها تقتبسيها و تقولى ده مش فاهماه


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (4 يونيو 2012)

فخور بإيماني قال:


> عفوا أنا لم أعط المفهوم البشري , إنما وجود إله هو نفسه ابن إله أخر يعني وجود إلاهين مباشرة



*سبق أن أوضحنا أن كلمة إبن ، لا تعنى المعنى الجسدى ، مثلما يتزوج الرجل وينجب 

هذا التفكير الغريب يعنى أن صاحبه يتصور بوجود إله ذكر وله أعضاء ذكورية ، وبالتالى يفكر فيه أنه يتزوج وينجب

هذا تفكير أخرق لا يفكر به ولا المعتوهين ، بل فقط عبدة الشيطان والأوثان ، الذين يظنون أنه توجد آلهة ذكور وآلهة إناث 

فمثلاً ، عند العرب ، كانوا يعبدون الإله الذكر اللاه (الهلال) والإلهة الأنثى اللات أو اللاة(القمر) ، ويقولون أنهما تزوجا وأنجبا الآلهة الصغيرة مثل العُزى (النجوم)

فهذا التفكير الشيطانى الأخرق ، هو فقط الذى يدعى بأن الإله ذكر وله أعضاء ذكورية ويتزوج وينجب


++++ أما فى المسيحية ، فلم يحدث مطلقاً أن قال أو فكر أحد بهذه الطريقة

بل -مثلما أوضحنا مراراً وتكراراً- نقول الإبن بمعنى روحى ، نشبهه مع الفارق بولادة الكلمة أو الفكر فى ذات الإنسان

فهكذا نقول أن الحكمة الإلهية (الكلمة أو اللوجوس) مولود فى الذات الإلهية 

++++++ هذه نقطة جوهرية ، ويجب هضمها جيداً قبل الإنتقال لأمور أخرى (وغنى عن القول أن معنى : هضمها ، ليس بالمعنى الجسدى ، بل بالمعنى العقلى ، مثلها مثل تعبير آب وإبن اللذين بمعنى غير جسدى)

*


----------



## fredyyy (4 يونيو 2012)

فخور بإيماني قال:


> إنما وجود إله هو نفسه ابن *إله أخر* يعني وجود *إلهين* مباشرة​




*- لقد سأل فيلبس المسيح *
يوحنا 14 : 8 ، 9 ، 10 ​قال له فيلبس: «يا سيد *أرنا الآب* وكفانا».
​*- فقال له المسيح : *
قَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ أَنَا مَعَكُمْ زَمَاناً هَذِهِ مُدَّتُهُ وَلَمْ تَعْرِفْنِي يَا فِيلُبُّسُ ​اَلَّذِي *رَآنِي* فَقَدْ *رَأَى الآبَ* فَكَيْفَ تَقُولُ أَنْتَ أَرِنَا الآبَ 
​*- لأن الآب حالٌ في الابن *
أَلَسْتَ تُؤْمِنُ أَنِّي *أَنَا فِي* الآبِ* وَالآبَ فِيَّ *​
الْكلاَمُ الَّذِي أُكَلِّمُكُمْ بِهِ لَسْتُ أَتَكَلَّمُ بِهِ مِنْ نَفْسِي لَكِنَّ *الآبَ الْحَالَّ فِيَّ* هُوَ يَعْمَلُ الأَعْمَالَ
​*** إذاً عندما نرى المسيح ... فقد رأينا الآب حالٌ فيه *

*** لأن الآب ... حالٌ في الابن ... دون إنفصال *

*** لا إنفصال بين الآب والابن *
*لذا لا مجال أن نقول أنه يوجد إلهان ... لأنه حيثما وُجـِدَ الابن ... وُجـِدَ الآب حالٌ فيه *


.


----------



## Molka Molkan (5 يونيو 2012)

ياسر، لا تسطو على مواضيع الغير، هذا أولا، ثانيا: حاول التفكير فيما تكتب فأنت تضع كلاما بدون تفكير..


----------



## Abdel Messih (7 يونيو 2012)

فخور بإيماني قال:


> شكرا لكم . الآن فهمت ما تقصدونه ...
> 
> أما بالنسبة ل :
> 
> ...


أعتذر لك أخى الحبيب


----------



## فخور بإيماني (7 يونيو 2012)

العفو


----------

